# New project...



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Not train related but something for the man cave...... Been busy with this. 3 light traffic light, with 6 bulbs. I have to wait until the weather breaks as I'll sandblast it, re-paint, and re-wire.. I then will put it up between my Nova and Monte Carlo SS in the garage.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

So why are you posting in S scale trains?


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

hey there is a af train in the back ground


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Cycleops said:


> So why are you posting in S scale trains?


I don't travel much outside the S threads, and the guys here are like my neighbors and best buds, so I tend to share here first...And like the man says, there's a 312 tender in the background.. That' the one I made into a auxiliary tender.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Neat addition. Will you keep it yellow ?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Sometimes I think if it has wheels and a motor we are interested in it.

Reminds me of that old line:

Trains Planes and Automobiles

Now where did that come from???


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes; wheels are wheels>big or small. Where did this come from?
(Not Mine)


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

327 F.I. 375 hp.....the other is of course a big block, but I'm not sure of the h.p.....duh..425 h.p.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Neat addition. Will you keep it yellow ?


Yep, school bus yellow.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

FWIW, the decals on the air cleaner read 427CI, 425HP. It has an aluminum intake.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> 327 F.I. 375 hp.....the other is of course a big block, but I'm not sure of the h.p.....duh..425 h.p.


It is 375 now, started out a 365. I actually found the FI unit on eBay, and was able to find a local restorer who worked his magic both Mechanically and cosmetically.

Now if I can just remember how to imbed the photo, and not just the link I will be happy, LOL.

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I see the upper radiator hose is not installed. Is that just a replacement or is there more work to be done to get it running?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Aflyer

Look at the icons above your text screen on the Forum.

You will see a paper clip. Click on it and you will get
a new small screen. You will see several BROUZE 'buttons'
Clock on one and you will be taken to your computer's
picture folder. Select your picture, click on OPEN and repeat as many
pics as you want. When done click on UPLOAD. X out the
screen. Then
again click on the paper clip and click on MANAGE ATTTACHMENTS.

The file name will be shown on your text screen. You can type above
or below or between the pics.

Don


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> I see the upper radiator hose is not installed. Is that just a replacement or is there more work to be done to get it running?


Tom,
Great catch, the photo is probably 4-5 years old. it was taken when I was putting the motor together, and I just had to take pics along the way.

Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

DonR said:


> Aflyer
> 
> Look at the icons above your text screen on the Forum.
> 
> ...


Hi Don,
And thanks for the information. I was able to attach the link as you have done in your message, however sometimes when I do this I can get the photo to open. 
But not this time, not sure what I missed.
Aflyer


----------



## rudy's railroad (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice mid-year. 65?


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

rudy's railroad said:


> Nice mid-year. 65?


Yes you are correct it is a 65.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Almost time to get the Nova out. First car show is in about 4-5 weeks, and I haven't touched the car yet.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh no....does this mean that the S scale forum is headed for summer hibernation??? That now instead of 303's and 290's we'll be seeing 8 second 1/8 mile runners??? :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

daveh219 said:


> Oh no....does this mean that the S scale forum is headed for summer hibernation??? That now instead of 303's and 290's we'll be seeing 8 second 1/8 mile runners??? :smilie_daumenpos:


Nope. no more racing for me. The road to the track is mostly stone and dirt, with tons of dust and stuff in the air. I haven't washed the car in about 15 years, I keep it covered and waxed 100% of the time.Over the years I have got alot of cash tied up in paint, so it's only cruisng and car shows for me now. And besides, it looks like hibernation has already set in here,lol.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Same here; time for Cars and Garden:smilie_daumenpos:. Got my layout all covered up now to keep the dust off. Of course always got my ear open if something develops. Picture of my last year garden below;will start soon. Larry


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I say let's have some rainy Tuesdays or Wednesdays, so we can work on the layout.
Couple that with some sunny 4 day weekends to play with Cars and be outside.
LOL,
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I know when I lived in the eastern US one would get a bit of cabin fever so when the warm weather and long days arrived indoor activities were neglected. I find out here in southern California hobby interest continues at a moderated pace all year. we have top down weather 12 months of the year and the variation from shortest to longest day is not nearly as great as in the northern part of the country. That cabin fever behavior never seems to happen so I do not drop all the inside activities in the summer. There is a cars and coffee event about 2 miles from my house, I dropped by this morning to appreciate all the collector cars. It is held 50 Saturdays per year, so no rest for the weary car restorers.


----------

